# Sinn 656 - first impressions



## OddE (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi,

A couple of days ago, my Sinn 656 dropped into my mailbox. (Courtesy of Eric at www.sinnwatches.com - I am a most satisfied customer, and would not hesitate to recommend him to others looking for a Sinn)

First impressions - in real life, the 656 looks even better than it does in the photos I've seen on the web. The dial is by far the most readable I've seen on any wristwatch, and I really like the way the hands appear to be painted on the dial, rather than protruding from it.

Bracelet was easy to adapt to my wrist, and is very comfortable to wear. The silk matt look also appeals to me - it will be interesting to see how it stands up to wear and tear.

Only (very, very minor) annoyance so far, is how easy the
anti-reflective coating smudges - fingerprints stand out in a way they wouldn't do on a non-AR glass, but then again - the AR is very efficient, and it is also easy to clean, so I really cannot hold this against Sinn.

Also, the lume dims somewhat faster than I would have appreciated, but this is offset by the large hands+markers and the extreme contrast - in all but pitch black darkness, the dial is easily readable even when the lume is completely dark.

All in all, it is safe to say that this my first Sinn is not going to be my last.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello Odd,

Nice choice :-! Probably not a more legible dial on the planet...

I liked my 656 so much that I upgraded to its big brother 756... my every day wearer now...










Enjoy your 656 |>

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## OddE (Nov 21, 2007)

gr8sw said:


> I liked my 656 so much that I upgraded to its big brother 756... my every day wearer now...


-I considered the 756 (And even the 856 - two timezones would be neat!), but in the end, the simplicity of the 656 won out.

Here's mine, by the way - not the best of shots (No flash; poor light conditions) - but note how the sapphire crystal simply isn't there. The AR is really, really good:










(Please forgive the artifacts introduced when reducing file size to meet photobucket requirements.)


----------



## bruceleeroy (Feb 27, 2007)

Great choice. :-! You can't go wrong with a 656:


----------



## poly800rock (Feb 22, 2007)

is something like this custom done or did they make the 656 with the orange second hand?

Thanks in advance, I think the 656 will be a present for myself!

__
https://flic.kr/p/482183248


----------



## J.P. (Nov 26, 2007)

The Orange hand is custom. Looks really nice like that too....


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

a very nice quality sinn. seems they all are. I find it to be a daunting decision when looking at those types as there are a huge variety from sinn.


----------



## excel (Jan 16, 2008)

WOW that orange second hand looks really awesome.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

The orange second hand is a nice touch to the otherwise all white looking dial. :-!


----------



## Dieselgeek (Sep 27, 2007)

Is this watch a 40mm? I'd like to see a 42mm if not. 

OH I think this is 800 posts. 

whoopty


----------



## OddE (Nov 21, 2007)

Dieselgeek said:


> Is this watch a 40mm? I'd like to see a 42mm if not.


-It is 38.5mm or so across.


----------



## pastrana72 (Mar 12, 2008)

the orange second hand is stunning,

i like the 656, but i like the 556 even better, mine arrived this morning.


----------



## sartort (Mar 8, 2008)

off topic, but my 556 arrived yesterday. it's awesome. I am thinking about getting the orange second hand treatment...but worry that it will take away some of the dressy appeal that the 556 has with its glossy black dial and brushed stainless case. 

656 is awesome as well.


----------



## quoll (Feb 10, 2006)

My 656 was my first Sinn. A classic watch IMHO - highly functional but with a look all of its own.










I later got an 856 expecting it to replace the 656 but it hasn't. They both get about the same wrist time and I find them quite different watches.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

quoll said:


> My 656 was my first Sinn. A classic watch IMHO - highly functional but with a look all of its own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi all,

I'm a newbie here on the forum but have dipped in occasionally for information.. I was wondering what this leather strap is as it looks great on that 656! Am very tempted.

Off topic - I had a Sinn 144 for a couple of years but it was too busy for me...


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

i wished the lume to be brighter too. :-(

U1 did marginal, because of the much larger lume area


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

I wish the 656 would be available in a bigger size...say like 42-43mm


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

how are we able to customise the second hand to be yellow or say orange?

thanks in advance!


----------



## OddE (Nov 21, 2007)

exxondus said:


> how are we able to customise the second hand to be yellow or say orange?


-Any watchmaker should be able to replace the hand in a matter of minutes, so what it comes down to is to be able to source a proper hand.

I would assume that one could get a replacement second hand from Sinn, then have it painted to whatever colour you want.

If your watchmaker is unable to get a new hand, I would guess (The 656 being 2824-powered and all) that any hand which will fit a 2824 (In a 38.5mm case, that is) will fit the 656.

Good luck!


----------



## gettocard (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on a great choice. I can't wait summer to be over so that I can start using my 656 again. Leather strap in summer time is a big no no for me. And besides that my subs need some fresh air too.


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Is the case in the 656 brushed or sandblasted?


----------



## OddE (Nov 21, 2007)

sunster said:


> Is the case in the 656 brushed or sandblasted?


-Sandblasted. After wearing my 656 maybe 100 days or so since I got it, there are a couple of minor scratches on the bracelet; the case, however, looks flawless.

I have no idea how to remove the scratches without sand (Well, bead-, to be precise) blasting the bracelet all over again - but none of the scratches are large enough to be an annoyance, so I'll just tell myself that it adds character to the watch for now.


----------



## montana (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi everybody,
a short review for _Sinn 656_ (including _"S-schwarz"_ version) you can find on my web pages:
- - - - - - - - - - -
_SINN 656 | SINN 656S - review_
- - - - - - - - - - -
Presentation tried to reach the Romanian _Sinn_ passionate but I also posted it in English.
There is also a short _Sinn - history_ if is anybody interested!

All the best!


----------



## mackered (Nov 28, 2009)

Thought I would post in the thread that convinced me to buy one. Had it a while now, thanks to neil at Chronomaster.co.uk. And love it.


----------



## gregflat9 (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome Mackered and awesome pics!

:-!


----------

